# Merging 2 flocks



## Yvette (Aug 17, 2017)

I had a flock of 5 chickens, then was given a small flock of 4. The first flock has a routine for getting let out of the run in the morning and going in at night. I've always kept the coop and run closed up at night due to the night creatures we have. The new flock was just put in my fenced in yard and has decided to sleep under and roost in a bush. I cannot get close enough to grab them and put into a separate area, but I give them separate water and feed, but move both closer to the coop every day. My question is - will the 2 flocks eventually merge and be OK with each other? The new group were use to a coop, so I'm hoping they get together before winter. I worry about them at night because, as I mentioned, we have night creatures, ie skunks, raccoons, loose dogs and once in a while large cats and bears.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No way to know for certain how things will come together. You have two distinct flocks and they more than likely are just fine with the existing arrangement. 

Do you have an enclosed run? If you do getting the new birds into the run is advisable.


----------



## Yvette (Aug 17, 2017)

robin416 said:


> No way to know for certain how things will come together. You have two distinct flocks and they more than likely are just fine with the existing arrangement.
> 
> Do you have an enclosed run? If you do getting the new birds into the run is advisable.


The enclosed run (?) I have is a 6' x 12' dog kennel with a 4 x 4 coop attached. I don't care if they stay a bit separated when out of the run, but I really DO want them inside at night. I'm thinking of expanding the run as I might have more chickens coming from the same farm as the new girls and put up another roosting stick and hope that the first new group will identify the ones that are coming ... Boy! I think I bit off a big huge mouthful of chicken!!! LOL I will put the ones coming inside the run to get them use to it and not just let them loose like I did before (dumb me!!)


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

If I were you, I wouldnt get anymore chickens from that farm until you get an expansion project completed or you're going to lose some birds to predators.
A 4x4 coop isnt gonna cut it for 9 birds.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

After dark,the chickens shouldn't be able to see and you should be able to catch them.As for the 2 groups merging,it is very possible with a little time.With adults it's a little harder but if you can lock them up for a few days they will learn to return to the coop and sleep inside.Good luck!!!


----------



## Yvette (Aug 17, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> After dark,the chickens shouldn't be able to see and you should be able to catch them.As for the 2 groups merging,it is very possible with a little time.With adults it's a little harder but if you can lock them up for a few days they will learn to return to the coop and sleep inside.Good luck!!!


I found the new ladies in the run about 30 mins ago ... I closed the run door with me inside - I caught them one by one and put them in the coop and closed the little door. I then rounded up my old ladies, they went in, I tossed their treats in regular spot, but I had opened the little door and they all ran inside ... 9 hens inside the coop and not a squawk!!! I looked outside a while later and two of the new ladies were out in the run (the run is totally safe with roof) ... that's ok as there are roosting bars there, but they ARE inside for the night! I guess all I can do is repeat the routine and hope that all will be well ... fingers crossed ... Thanks for the comments to help me get this going!


----------



## Yvette (Aug 17, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> If I were you, I wouldnt get anymore chickens from that farm until you get an expansion project completed or you're going to lose some birds to predators.
> A 4x4 coop isnt gonna cut it for 9 birds.


I'm not going to take any more chickens from the farm, 9 is enough for the coop & run. My girls are free range during the day so all they do in the coop is lay and sleep, but I'm still planning an expansion to the run and coop. Thanks for your help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I just did the math, you really don't have enough room in either the coop or run for that many birds. Inside the coop each bird needs 4 square feet of open floor space. That means no space taken up with a feeder, waterer, nest box. Roosts do not count in the space count.

I know you said you were getting ready to expand. Use those numbers because with nine birds you need 36 square feet of open floor space.


----------

